
Ask HN: Should I leave tech for international trade? - throwawaynnn
Hey there. This a throwaway account.<p>I&#x27;m a Software Engineer w&#x2F; 10+ years of experience. Live in NY, have a family and a decent salary - $150k. I&#x27;m expecting my Green Card in a month or so. I have always wanted to start a business in the tech industry. Like many of you, I think through various ideas every single day, build prototypes, read HN and al that.<p>But, a week ago my brother proposed me to start a US business in the International Import&#x2F;Export industry. He works at Customs and Border Protection in my home country and is familiar with cargo, container ships and stuff like that.<p>The US company he wants me to start would be a wholesale supplier of steel, wood and&#x2F;or food and beverages. My brother would be a partner who would export all the products from our home country.<p>The problem is that this whole niche is very grey to me. It&#x27;s the same as I would ask my gramma to go work at SpaceX. Well, maybe not that bad, since I can read from the Internets and my gramma doesn&#x27;t really know what Google is. But anyways, you get the point.<p>I love HN community and would GREATLY appreciate any feedback on this. Basically, I don&#x27;t know what to do.
======
borplk
Only you can answer. But to me sounds like a prettyy bad idea.

Doing business with any family member is generally not a good idea.

Not to mention leaving a high-paying industry to go into some random thing you
don't know anything about.

------
cylinder
Guessing your brother is in India or something similar. Business is different
there, lots of small traders do import and export of basic commodities. Not
really going to be viable in the US unless you have​ some advantage.

~~~
throwawaynnn
No, we are actually from Russia. Moscow.

------
csa
I wouldn't leave tech. At the most, I would give it a try in my free time
first.

I think on potential problem is that your brother may be able to do some
things that are in a legal gray area. This happens a lot in many countries,
but you don't want your name on the company if something goes sideways.

To be blunt, if your home country is China, India, or any developing country
where favors at the border are a thing, there is absolutely no way I would do
this as stated.

~~~
throwawaynnn
We are originally from Moscow, Russia.

------
gt2
As they say, don't give up your day job yet.

Test the waters and investigate the new business opportunity without quitting
your job. Check your employment agreement, maybe you can even start a business
outside of work. More likely if the business is in a different industry, like
this sounds.

Also, it sounds like you are looking for an excuse to leave your day job.
Maybe investigate that a bit by doing some deep thinking.

------
akg_67
Don't quit your job but try out the opportunity on the side. Try to find one
person/business in US who is willing to buy what you are selling. Until you
have made that sale, you don't have a business just "Hopes & Dreams."

Sell first, build later. Nothing happens until someone somewhere buys
something. These should be your guiding principles.

